# fishermans wharf 12/01



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

went on the headboat out of lewes, de this morning. this was the first time i fished offshore, and on a boat in december. the winds were blowin like H... makin the already frigid temps to have near single digit windchill.i thought i had enough gear on but boy was i wrong. that hawk tore my a... up. i should have brought my thermal insulated coveralls.then the small sharks for the 1st 90 mins were acting like gangsters. anyway i caught 16 seabass (6 were throwbacks), 3 - 36+ inch sharks, & no blues (only 1 blue caught on the boat at 30+in). i believe the guy who caught the blue was not only the 1 who won the pot, but caught 22 seabass using chicken breast and squid for bait.
so my lesson for today was the ocean to the bay is like comparing the bay to a pond in which all are bodies of water but thats where it ends.:fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

That cold front must have made condition tough to handle, especially if you didn't dress warm enough. Were you on the Thelma Dale?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Were you on the Thelma Dale?



yes i was. between the windchill and the hi- waves
this was indeed a learning lesson, for me. "DONT GO
ON A BOAT IN THIS REGION AFTER THANKSGIVING
WITHOUT PROPER INSULATION!!!:fishing:

now i need to learn how to use a conventional reel
which i see they are better equipped for offshore
fishing than spinners.:fishing:


----------

